# Overwhelmed!--blu-ray recommendation



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I've been reading blu-ray reviews on this forum, and I'm overwhelmed by the tremendous amount of information. Perhaps someone can help make it simpler.

I'm looking for a good basic player, with no need to access Internet services like NetFlix, and not too expensive, perhaps less than $70. I've had good luck with Sony and LG products.

Thanks,
D


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Blu-Ray Players have definitely been coming down in price, and this might be perfect for you: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...ayer/1120829.p?id=1218222796903&skuId=1120829

While I knew BDP's were coming down in price, I honestly did not know you could find one for 75 Dollars that even has WiFi. Only downside is that it is Refurbished, but at this price, I would jump on it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I actually meant no wifi or network--sorry for the confusion.

I purchased this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MSI7UQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Best,
D


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I hope it works out well for you. The one thing with LG that has been an issue is in regards to releasing Firmware Updates which are often needed due to new Blu-ray Discs. I assume you do want Network as it is essential for Netflix and makes Firmware Updates much easier, but whatever you think.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Samsung adds pandora and has netflix same as the lg. Less than $70 shipped for used or a refurb, very solid player that I use daily...

Know OP already pulled the trigger but might be of use for others looking for streaming features on the cheap...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...SXJZZARBFH&colid=116XS749Z09UW&condition=used


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too recommended a Samsung BDP that even had WiFi while still within 5 Dollars of the stated budget. To be honest, I had not been following to closely the very extreme low end of the BDP Market and thought that only the Insignia would be available at this pricepoint only to discover that there were many available for well under 100 Dollars. I knew that prices were plummeting, but not to this extreme. I am blown away at what can be gotten for so little.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I too recommended a Samsung BDP that even had WiFi while still within 5 Dollars of the stated budget.


Ah, missed your samsung recommendation. Theyre just 'wifi ready' tho, requires an additional $45 adapter to make them wifi.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Gotcha. Indeed, I need to spend a little more time researching Entry Level BDP's as I had no idea there were multiples Models available for under $100.00. I am still shocked at just how much BDP's have dropped.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

I generally would not choose a refurbished product.

I did not know they needed to be updated to play new discs. Is it copy protection or changes in technology?

The LG I just bought just jumped in price. On Amazon, it was $89 yesterday and now it's $122.

D


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They do not always need to be updated to play new BD's, but there are often New Releases that present problems for BDP's. It would appear most Disc Authoring Plants use the PS3 and very few Standalone Players when they do Compatibility Testing. At least in the beginning, LG had a pretty spotty reputation for releasing FW Updates in a timely manner. Especially after a BDP was discontinued.

It seems Studios have gotten better in this respect, but a few years ago, there were often highly anticipated New Releases that would not work on many Standalone BDP's. It seems a majority of them used Java for the Disc Encoding, but that is just an observation from my experience. Much like my first DVD Player. my first BDP cost around 1000 Dollars and for the first few years of Blu-ray, the PS3 was almost universally considered the best possible value and Player. Boy have the times changed. However. with the PS3. you are pretty much literally guaranteed that all BD's will play on it. I definitely am glad I have one for backup, but 99% of the time I have used it as a giant iPod for the past few years. Especially since I got my OPPO BDP=93.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

JJ, thanks for the info.
D


----------

